
The Web We Have to Save - theBashShell
https://medium.com/matter/the-web-we-have-to-save-2eb1fe15a426
======
Epskampie
While the author makes good points, but clearly also has some nostalgia, I’m
mostly thankful for the web we have today, it could have been much worse.

All serious publishers have their own website, and use social media for
advertising mostly. Facebook articles and google news have failed. Facebook
has not become “the web” as some feared.

------
ecp9
Everything on the web is converging to the same bland, middle of the
distribution curve, unoffensive mean. Everyone has A/B tested to the exact
same product, and it's a bad experience.

The technology industry has become more about marginalization, to the point of
nonexistence, those who don't fit in the middle of the curve. Might as well
not exist if you're outside the 90% intervals nowadays.

